
Introducing the Time Series Benchmark Suite (TimescaleDB) - bsg75
https://blog.timescale.com/time-series-database-benchmarks-timescaledb-influxdb-cassandra-mongodb-bc702b72927e
======
RobAtticus
Whoa, happy to see this here so quickly after we published. I'm one of the
main authors of this tool (with lots of help from the team here at Timescale),
so happy to answer any questions! Feedback welcome too :)

I'll also note that I believe the part in parentheses is either supposed to be
TSBS -- our acronym for this tool -- or TimescaleDB, the company behind it.

~~~
bsg75
Parenthesis were to point out the tool is related to TimescaleDB - and I
misspelled "DB"

~~~
RobAtticus
Gotcha, no worries :)

------
LogicX
This is great -- Eager to read the first test results comparing InfluxDB and
TimescaleDB. We migrated almost a year ago:
[https://blog.dnsfilter.com/3-billion-time-series-data-
points...](https://blog.dnsfilter.com/3-billion-time-series-data-points-
dnsfilter-replaced-influxdb-with-timescaledb-d9f827702f8b) and have found
Timescale to work out well.

I know InfluxDB has continued to evolve; and I think a tool like this can help
folks better select the appropriate solution for their use-case (As Influx is
a fine product, but they acknowledged our particular use-case was not a good
fit)

~~~
RobAtticus
Thanks for the kind words! Yes, we are definitely looking to expand our use
cases to support a variety of scenarios and parameters so that we can give the
most comprehensive evaluation for people looking to store time series data.

And not you specifically, but hopefully others feel free to post a proposal or
even a PR if there is a use case they really want to see supported.

